# HP Photosmart won't print black



## felewis (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi - My HP Photosmart C7200 will not print black. It stopped printing the other day, when the black ink cartridge was low (but not empty), so I have just replaced the black ink cartridge and the main screen is recognising that it has a full black cartridge - but it still won't print black. All other colours are working OK. I am REALLY annoyed , as it it only 2 months out of its 1 year warranty. Any ideas?? I have some important docs I need to print, so any suggestions would be VERY appreciated...
Thanks!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

1. Turn printer off and disconnect the USB cable from the pc to printer
2. Uninstall the printer driver and software from add/remove in control panel
Clean disc, clean temp folders, reboot pc.

Go here for printer driver and software: (choose the exact model)
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...query=Photosmart+C7200+&submit.x=9&submit.y=9

Download: 
HP Photosmart Full Feature Software and Drivers
All updates also 

1. Plug in printer and turn it on - do not connect the USB cable yet
2. Install the printer driver and software
3. Connect the USB cable when the installation tells you to
4. reboot pc
5. Install any or all of updates that are needed
6. reboot pc, clean disc, clean temp folders
7. Your done


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

If any of those option won't work, please check your blank ionk cartridge if it is a genuine hp ink cartridge. Please clean the copper contacts at the back of the black ink cartridge and also inside the printer (copper contact). Make sure not to touch the nozzles of the ink cartridge. Please do a clean printhead by press the Setup button on your printer, go to Tools and go to Clean Printhead. The printer will print a test page after cleaning with a series of colors, examine if the printer now prints black text.


----------

